# Sadie Babe my heart dog 5 years at the bridge



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggie, it's so hard, especially on these anniversaries. You truly are a wonderful person for everything you do for your beautiful rescued pups. You and Ray will be in my thoughts today xx


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. {{hugs}}


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. A beautiful tribute to your beautiful Sadie, she knew she was loved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this extremely sad day, it's so difficult on anniversary days  Sadie was such a beautiful girl and I know how special she was to you. She'll always be watching over you and your goldens


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

I know how hard anniversaries are.
You and your dear Sadie are in my thoughts!1


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Great Poem. Brutal ....But great. I probably shouldn't show it to the rest of my family.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My heart goes out to you!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wimbles said:


> Maggie, it's so hard, especially on these anniversaries. You truly are a wonderful person for everything you do for your beautiful rescued pups. You and Ray will be in my thoughts today xx


 
Thanks Sarah my Daisy loved Sadie so much as well Sadie was her mentor and she missed her so much as well.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I know how hard anniversaries are.
> You and your dear Sadie are in my thoughts!1


They sure are Karen it never gets any easier i have loved all my dogs but my Sadie was just so special to me and still is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know your pain those anniversaries are so hard. Thinking of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today. Beautiful tribute to a beautiful Sadie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I know your pain those anniversaries are so hard. Thinking of you.


Thanks Carol they are so hard i miss that Sadie so much can't believe its been 5 years seens like yesterday


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always so tough, and they never seem to get easier no matter how many years have passed since we held our loved ones for the last time, but it doesn;t take an anniversary date to remember them - we do that every day.

I'm sure Sadie will always watch over you and your gang, and will wait for the reunion that one day will happen

Sleep softly Sadie


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking about you on this difficult bridge day. Sadie was a beautiful girl!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Anniversaries are always so tough, and they never seem to get easier no matter how many years have passed since we held our loved ones for the last time, but it doesn;t take an anniversary date to remember them - we do that every day.
> 
> I'm sure Sadie will always watch over you and your gang, and will wait for the reunion that one day will happen
> 
> Sleep softly Sadie


Thanks Jan thats all the keeps me going as well as my dogs now as i am sure Sadie sent Naughty Charlie to me to make me smile again


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> My Sadie Babe I cannot believe it’s been 5 years at the bridge I still miss and love you so very much.
> 
> They say time heals but it hasn’t for me it’s as raw as the day it happened.
> 
> ...


This verse always gets me! I feel the same way that you do with Sadie and Meg Peg with my Golda, Di and now my boy Max. It sure is hard to loose them.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Missed this thread but did think of you on the day, as you know. Stupid phone!!!
5yrs! It's unbelievable isn't it? 
I know you love all your dogs but Sadie will always be your special girl x x


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Missed this thread but did think of you on the day, as you know. Stupid phone!!!
> 5yrs! It's unbelievable isn't it?
> I know you love all your dogs but Sadie will always be your special girl x x


 
Sure is Patsy hard to believe its 5 years and yes Sadie was so special to me like your Meg was to your.


----------

